# Is it just me? (trailer related)



## rider4life422 (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree! The used trailers are more than I paid for my car... and they don't even have an engine of their own! It is very fustrating.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't think so. If taken care of, they retain their value.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

I think they are way over priced!!! An older used one(that I have been looking at) that looks all raggedy is still going for 10-12k!!!! Ridiculous!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i looked for 5 months (no joke) to find the trailer I wanted. I had a budget of <$5000 and I wanted something with a 7'6" ceiling, a ramp, and it had to be airy. I finally found it - they are out there. The bottom line is once you see it, you had better be ready to put a deposit on it! The few gems that pass through are quick to go!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I searched for several years online, at auction sales etc. It seemed the used ones were going for almost as much as a new one. I've never priced a travel trailer, are they cheaper than a horse trailer? 
I know I ended up buying a new side by side 2 horse and then traded it in on a used bigger one. I got almost as much as I paid new in trade for my old one. :shock: I think the price of most thing is that way though :evil: Thats a whole other rant though...


----------



## ItalianCutie9407 (May 22, 2009)

yeah...they are...


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Yes, when you can buy a car for the same price as a trailer - that's just ridiculous.


----------

